# It's that time of year...



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

What are my new friends thinking of buying themselves for the upcoming holiday season? My wife and I are talking about going to a 1080p plasma and making the jump to HDTV and HD-DVD but we will see as negotiations are currently underway. I'll keep you posted.

TrueBlue


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Based on your thread title, I was thinking "for pumpkin pie", but upgrading your system is good too :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I probably won't get anything... :hissyfit:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll be putting on new dual exhaust for my F150, purchasing a new shotgun, and maybe begin building my shop... of course the shop won't start until spring but it is looking like a good year


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

My wife and I bought the kids a Wii. 

I am sure we will use it.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

My letter to Santa will ask for a huge Blu Ray Black Friday sale so I can go purple but I don't see that happening so I will just be happy with some new HD DVD's. Bring on Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would love a good set of speakers for my Two channel system but I doubt that will happen so I'll settle for the Toshiba A2 that we have gotten.


----------

